# Ménière's Disease



## Drago (1 Nov 2012)

Team,

I've been off work some weeks now with terrible dizzy spells and nausea. On Doctors orders haven't driven a car or ridden a cycle in nearly 3 weeks.

It's been tentative diagnosed as acute Labyribthitis, but the Doc hasn't dismissed the possibility of Menueres Disease, what with the symptoms and me being bang in the target age group for the condition.

Just had an early morning phone conflab with the Doc to renew my sick note for work, and he cheerfully mentioned that if the official diagnosis becomes Menieres my driving licence will likely be suspended by the DVLA, at least until I can demonstrate the symptoms are under proper control.

Anyone have any experience of this?

Cheers,

Ivan.


----------



## steve36 (1 Nov 2012)

Hi, I was diagnosed with it some years ago.had some real bad days,would be just going on with life and next second felt like I was on a fairground ride.it could strike me at anytime anywhere.
Also found I got a lot of noise in one ear(no not the wife)which would change pitch when an attack was coming on. Touchwood,it seemed to clear with medication.
Keep strong,hope it clears quickly,
Steve.


----------



## Drago (1 Nov 2012)

You got it in one - fine one minute, the next I'm feeling almost seasick. Very bad tinnitus too.

I'm not to fussed about work. I could survive without driving in my role, or with a bit of financial juggling could quit now and do something else, or maybe take medical retirement (which I'd rather not do, not least of which because its financially disadvantageous when compared to hanging in there for 4 years for my proper pension). When it comes to me alone ill man up and get by somehow.

What worries me most is Woman. She had MS and the day will one day come when she can no longer drive, and I wouldn't want that day to be the same one I have to stop driving for a spell.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Nov 2012)

I hope things improve quickly for you, sounds debilitating when it strikes.


----------



## Drago (2 Nov 2012)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## deanE (2 Nov 2012)

My father had this, many years ago (late 1960s). It did clear eventually. Family doctor didn’t notify the authorities, it was the local authority in those days, I think, so he didn’t give up driving. I do remember a few scarey moments though.


----------



## Drago (3 Nov 2012)

My Missus might argue that my driving nay actually improve!


----------



## david k (3 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> Team,
> 
> I've been off work some weeks now with terrible dizzy spells and nausea. On Doctors orders haven't driven a car or ridden a cycle in nearly 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


 
I had a friend who had this quite severely. I dont want to worry you unnecessarily, his was severe and was diagnosed late, sound like you are well on top of it, my advice get it sorted and look after yourself

Good luck with this


----------



## edindave (16 Nov 2012)

Sorry to hear that Drago, but don't give up hope. My mum has suffered from Menieres for over a decade. She's 66 and still drives legitimately - she gets a 'feeling' about 10 mins before an attack, and this allows her time to pull over. Over the years her attacks have become less frequent.
With the right treatment and approach you won't necessarily have to give up cycling or driving, but you have my sympathy. I've seen how it can affect someone. There is support out there from 'Spin' who also raise funds for research into the disease.
Good luck mate.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2013)

So, as you no I perked up enough to return to work in early December. I was t quite right, but I was good enough, and I wanted to get back to exercising and working for my coin.

Over new year I've been hit with flu. Bad enough in itself, but guess what's recurred whe my immune system has been depressed?

Yep, you guessed it, back to square one with dizziness and morning-after-Motörhead levels of tinnitus. Saw Doc today and she's concerned about permanent hearing damage if this continues.

By chance I'm now into 2 weeks leave so I won't be booking sick, but 2 weeks that should be spent ranging far and wide on 2 wheels will be spent horizontal instead


----------



## Baggy (4 Jan 2013)

You have my sympathy, about seven years ago I had over a month off work with acute labrynthitis, and felt off balance for several months afterwards. Even now, if I'm overly tired or run-down I experience mild dizziness, which is particularly noticeable in brightly-lit shops and when I'm turning my head rapidly (for example looking to cross the road). Luckily I don't seem to suffer from tinnitus unless I have a bad cold.

If I have a head-cold or similar, it's even more noticeable and can be bad enough to make me feel a bit icky.

At least your doctor is taking an interest, hope they can figure out what is going on and that you feel better soon.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 Jan 2013)

Really sorry to hear this Drago, get well soon fella and hope that you're back on the bike before too long.


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys. Seriously F'd off


----------



## colly (4 Jan 2013)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Drago. Hope you can get back to normal soon.
If it is confirmed as Menieres do you know what the cause is ?


----------



## frayBentos59 (4 Jan 2013)

My old man was diagnosed with this in 1984. He still suffers with this (amongst other things) today. He's driven twice since then. We've never been 100% sure if the diagnosis came too late and if identified earlier would have been less severe. Fingers crossed for you mate.


----------



## frayBentos59 (4 Jan 2013)

Plus, feel free to DM me if you want any more info pal.


----------



## Amanda P (5 Jan 2013)

My mum and brother in law have both had this, but the good news is that after both being seriously ill (like, weeks of being incredibly sensitive to light or the slightest noise, nausea, vertigo etc, - like being permanently drunk and hungover at the same time) for several weeks each, both got it under control with careful medication. Also for both, the medication is now rarely needed - after the initial attack, it seems only to be triggered by other factors.

It's an awful thing to have while you have it though. You have my sympathy, Drago. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## neil earley (5 Jan 2013)

Sounds horrendous these symtoms you are suffering from, hope you feel better in time , keep your spirits up and try not to let this get on top of you. All the best for this year.


----------

